# i tired it all, and what works best for me.....



## ibsinnj (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi everyone. I have suffered with IBS for more than 10 years, and I am 32 now. I really believe the reason for my problem is stress related, but thats now why I am typing this. After trying all types of remedies, I have figured out how to cope with this problem. I have worked for my families business full time now for 10 years. Three years ago, one day I was very busy at work, and forgot to eat lunch. i am, and never have been, a breakfast eater, only lunch and dinner. The next business day, I did not eat lunch again. I saw a trend. Every morning, I would be able to go to the bathroom with ease, but once I went, I would be bloated, with discomfort and pain for the rest of the day, and eating lunch would make it even worse. For the past three years now, I have not eaten lunch, and only dinner. I would drink non-carbonated fluids thru the day to get me by. I am use to not eating now, but do admit, it was hard at 1st. when i was busy at work, its easier to forget, but when it is slow, sure....u think about it. I function so much better. If you would like to contact me, feel free to email me at aamco.union###verizon.net good luck


----------

